# South African Drivers Licence used in Germany?



## sebb

Hi,

I am currently living in South Africa and I have a South African drivers license. I also have a Polish passport and I am moving to Germany in February. Is it possible to use my South African drivers license in Germany or would i have to apply for a international drivers Permit (IDP)

Anybody know?

Thanks


----------



## James3214

A South African driving licence is recognised in Germany and you can drive for up to 6 months with it. After that I believe you can swap it for a German one without having to do any exams.


----------



## Bevdeforges

It wouldn't be a bad idea to get an International Driving Permit in any event. These mainly provide a "translation" of sorts of your current license to local standards (e.g. what category of license you hold, etc.) - and can be useful if and when you wind up applying for a German license.


----------



## *Sunshine*

sebb said:


> I am currently living in South Africa and I have a South African drivers license. I also have a Polish passport and I am moving to Germany in February.


Don't forget to keep checking the constantly changing travel requirements for Germany. Although it is now possible for travellers to enter from South Africa with a negative test and quarantine, the situation is in flux.


----------

